
Inflatable eyeballs - okket
https://www.designsinair.com/inflatable-sculptures/inflatable-eyeballs/#gallery/1b966cb2f5b79606a86079628d1abccd/168
======
djsumdog
Kinda neat, kinda freaky .. all in trees ...

I mean, the artists could have got a bit more creative. I guess it's easy to
personify trees though

